# Oh Shiznit!



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Worst couple of days ever! My wife was in a hurry and didnt put the carabiener on the gate and Molly the gwp got out and was gone for all of Saturday but was laying on the porch Sunday morning. Problem is (besides ruining the whole weekend with all of the kids crying and my wife feeling horribly guilty) I could tell she was coming in to heat about Thursday. She is definitely in heat now so the question is, if she was out roaming the neighborhood for 40 hours and got jumped by a male, what are the chances she could be prego and what should I watch for? I know the most fertile period isn't so early but I'm still worried about my little sweetie.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh shiznit is right... -)O(-


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd spay 'er if I was u.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I would bet a paycheck that she got "jumped".


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Can a dog get pregnant in the first 3 days of a heat? I'm sure anything is possible and it just makes me ill.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> I would bet a paycheck that she got "jumped".


I bet it was the neighbors lab. Labs screw anything and everything.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Can a dog get pregnant in the first 3 days of a heat? I'm sure anything is possible and it just makes me ill.


My current litter of eight pups came from exactly one tie: Day two.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

My current litter of eight pups came from exactly one tie: Day two.[/quote]

That's not encouraging, better go see the vet.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Vet might be able to tell you if she has ovulated yet. If she has not ovulated, then her progesterone levels will still be low. If she has ovulated then progesterone levels will be elevated. If she ovulated and she was disappeared...well, go ahead and be sick.

Bummer. At least your dog is home safe now.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well if she did get jumped, sell the mutt puppies as a designer dog with some stupid name and charge a premium for them


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

She hadn't ovulated yet and just started bleeding so the vet said I should be lucky but we will watch closely and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd still get her spayed.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

rlpenn said:


> Bummer.


Now ain't that a good word choice  :lol:


----------

